# Any one pre-order an iPhone 5?



## fredtgreco (Sep 14, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone else ordered an iPhone 5. Looks to be a good improvement on the iPhone 4 - the only annoying thing will be the lack of accessory support (new Lightening port) and lack of cases.


----------



## Constantlyreforming (Sep 14, 2012)

Im having a tough time seeing MAJOR improvement. I may upgrade to the 4s as it will go cheaper....my wife's 4S flies compared to my Iphone 4. What notable iprovements do you know about?


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Sep 14, 2012)

I am thinking about it.


----------



## rookie (Sep 14, 2012)

Galaxy S II....nough said...


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 14, 2012)

Constantlyreforming said:


> Im having a tough time seeing MAJOR improvement. I may upgrade to the 4s as it will go cheaper....my wife's 4S flies compared to my Iphone 4. What notable iprovements do you know about?


The move to the A6 chip will be significant. I also think the 16:10 screen will make most apps better. But the big change for me is the 4G LTE. I live in Houston, so I have 4G LTE basically everywhere I go. It will really speed up almost everything, improve call quality, and improve battery life.

I'm also hoping Siri is better. Right now it is a great concept, with not so consistent results.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Sep 14, 2012)

The battery on my Galaxy, and the replacment battery, have been so terrible as to cause me to actually consider yet another new phone. It may be a Mississippi thing, but if I roam at all, the battery dies in a few hours.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 15, 2012)

fredtgreco said:


> Just wondering if anyone else ordered an iPhone 5. Looks to be a good improvement on the iPhone 4 - the only annoying thing will be the lack of accessory support (new Lightening port) and lack of cases.


I cracked the screen on my iPhone 4 a few months ago and have been waiting for a new release. I called the guy at my Company to order me one as soon as we're allowed. Apparently, under our corporate plan, we can't order them until the 21st.


GulfCoast Presbyterian said:


> The battery on my Galaxy, and the replacment battery, have been so terrible as to cause me to actually consider yet another new phone. It may be a Mississippi thing, but if I roam at all, the battery dies in a few hours.


It's the roaming issue not the phone. When the phone is consistently in an area with low signal it has to use more power to stay in contact with a tower.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Sep 15, 2012)

I would LOVE to get an iPhone 5!

Unfortunately, up here in Alaska, AT&T is my only option... and I'd rather not go with them. So I'll have to hold off until I return to civilization... and by then we'll have an iPhone 6 or 7!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 15, 2012)

SolaScriptura said:


> I would LOVE to get an iPhone 5!
> 
> Unfortunately, up here in Alaska, AT&T is my only option... and I'd rather not go with them. So I'll have to hold off until I return to civilization... and by then we'll have an iPhone 6 or 7!



And I thought I had heard of suffering for the Gospel until I heard this sad story!


----------



## N. Eshelman (Sep 15, 2012)

I am leaning in that direction....


----------



## SolaScriptura (Sep 15, 2012)

Semper Fidelis said:


> SolaScriptura said:
> 
> 
> > I would LOVE to get an iPhone 5!
> ...



The sufferings I've suffered up here: getting cold and wet fishing for salmon, throwing up off the side of a boat in the middle of the Gulf of Alaska while fishing for halibut, nearly breaking my ankle while hunting caribou near the Arctic Ocean... but fortunately I've been able to survive.


----------



## KSon (Sep 15, 2012)

I agree with Fred that the A6 chip and 4G capability make it worthy of consideration, unlike many of the "upgrades" on newer models of other Apple products which, at least in my case, would not help productivity. These iPhone 5 upgrades certainly appear as though they could.


----------



## jfschultz (Sep 16, 2012)

One caution to consider with the 4G was evidences on the new retinal display iPads was that it was so easy to go through the month's data plan GB in a few days.


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 16, 2012)

jfschultz said:


> One caution to consider with the 4G was evidences on the new retinal display iPads was that it was so easy to go through the month's data plan GB in a few days.


One of the reasons that I am staying with ATT is that I have a grandfathered unlimited plan.


----------



## Brother John (Sep 16, 2012)

fredtgreco said:


> jfschultz said:
> 
> 
> > One caution to consider with the 4G was evidences on the new retinal display iPads was that it was so easy to go through the month's data plan GB in a few days.
> ...



Thats nice. I have a grandfathered unlimited plan with verizon but my wife does not and it is really easy to go over...


----------



## Jackie Kaulitz (Sep 16, 2012)

SolaScriptura said:


> I would LOVE to get an iPhone 5!
> 
> Unfortunately, up here in Alaska, AT&T is my only option... and I'd rather not go with them. So I'll have to hold off until I return to civilization... and by then we'll have an iPhone 6 or 7!



I don't blame you for not wanting to join AT&T. Their dishonest advertising about 4G (3.5-3.75) was quite a turnoff for me. Besides, they don't have 4G LTE (the fastest speed available and a speed that is actually 4, so quite a bit faster than 3.5-3.75), so they may be left in the dust soon. 

So you don't get Verizon service where you live? Bummer...


----------



## JonathanHunt (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm a holdout. Still with iphone 3G. Can't see much gain in the 5 over 4, and the things are getting bigger from what I can tell...


----------



## ZackF (Sep 17, 2012)

fredtgreco said:


> Just wondering if anyone else ordered an iPhone 5. Looks to be a good improvement on the iPhone 4 - the only annoying thing will be the lack of accessory support (new Lightening port) and lack of cases.



Just ebay your accessories. With weeks you will have umtagazzillion options of you buy an IPH5.


----------



## ZackF (Sep 17, 2012)

Constantlyreforming said:


> Im having a tough time seeing MAJOR improvement. I may upgrade to the 4s as it will go cheaper....my wife's 4S flies compared to my Iphone 4. What notable iprovements do you know about?



I've rather enjoyed my 4. Got it for 99 with some Christmas money. I never buy cutting edge. Even if I can rationalize affording it at the time, seldom do I need or enjoy it enough to pay the premium. If I like the I5, I might upgrade to it after a model or two after it comes out.


----------



## crimsonleaf (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm an Android man (Galaxy), but over here in the UK there seem to be a large number of iPhone fans who have been disappointed with the lack of upgrades and are saying they're going to wait for the 6.


----------

